# rollinoldskoo calls out betoscustoms



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wanna?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 04:17 PM~8589984
> *wanna?
> *


 :0 




oneyed


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AWWWWWW SHIAOT! I HEAR ANOTHER CHALLENGE GOING ON!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn, this'll be great, i still think that biggz and mini should go at it... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 19 2007, 03:31 PM~8590071
> *damn, this'll be great, i still think that biggz and mini should go at it... :biggrin:
> *


x2 the best model build off of the century :biggrin: . and old skoo you better pull out the big artillary to win this :biggrin: .


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lol....i'll probably get my ass handed to me but i just wanna see beto take a break from sales and build..... i kno he can do good stuff...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 04:30 PM~8590356
> *lol....i'll probably get my ass handed to me but i just wanna see beto take a break from sales and build..... i kno he can do good stuff...
> *


I seen whatever builds he has left on his site but I never seen build anything since i first came into this forum


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

exactly...... i wanna see some more great stuff come outta his shop....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 04:34 PM~8590378
> *exactly...... i wanna see some more great stuff come outta his shop....
> *


:yes: :biggrin: what he really needs to finish is this caddy unless he got rid of it :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

waiting for beto to see this.... hno: hno:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 06:18 PM~8590935
> *waiting for beto to see this....  hno:  hno:
> *


YOUR GOOSE IS COOKED ............ DOGGY!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey lets keep trash talkin outta here.... ok DOGGY? i just want a good challenge....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 06:22 PM~8590961
> *hey lets keep trash talkin outta here.... ok DOGGY? i just want a good challenge....
> *


LOL ..... IAM SORRY I SHOULD WATCH MY LANGUAGE, LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

its cool.... just want this a simple clean buildoff.... no trash talkin.... if he's up for it.... i kno he busy with sales.....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 06:31 PM~8591039
> *its cool.... just want this a simple clean buildoff.... no trash talkin.... if he's up for it.... i kno he busy with sales.....
> *


WHAT DO YOU HAVE IN MIND


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dunno.... see what he thinks....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

if this is a go it should be good.. good luck to both of you


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW! A CHALLENGE.....WHAT ARE THE RULES AND WHAT MODELS ARE ALLOWED. I'M READY......LET'S GET READY TOOOOOOOOO RUMMMMMMBLE!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hno: hno: i feel like a little kid that just pulled on the bulldog's tail...... :roflmao: 


what u feel like building?

simple buildoff... clean street stuff.... no radical mods.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 Helluh Pulled Out The Michale Buffer Voice!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 19 2007, 09:50 PM~8592837
> *WOW! A CHALLENGE.....WHAT ARE THE RULES AND WHAT MODELS ARE ALLOWED. I'M READY......LET'S GET READY TOOOOOOOOO RUMMMMMMBLE!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 09:52 PM~8592867
> *:0 Helluh Pulled Out The Michale Buffer Voice!!!
> *



:0 OH SHIT. IN THE BLUE CORNER IN THE RED AND BLUE TRUNKS COMING ALL THE WAY FROM NORTHERN CALIFORNIA *NOW FOR THE THOUSANDS IN ATTENDENCE AND THE MILLIONS WATCHING AROUND THE WORLD, LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS GET READY TO RUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMBLE*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

RULES, RULES, MODEL, MODEL, TIME, TIME


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

name what u think if fair.... u've seen me building... name a kit and i'll see if i got it...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hno: all eyes on me.....


6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: rollinoldskoo, ShowRodFreak, BigPoppa, zfelix78caddy, BODINE


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 10:30 PM~8593304
> *hno:  all eyes on me.....
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: rollinoldskoo, ShowRodFreak, BigPoppa, zfelix78caddy, BODINE
> *


  good luck


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 this will be SWEET!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 DAMN THATS ALOT OF FUCKING KITS. OLDSKOO GOOD LUCK AND BETO YOU DON'T NEED ANY CAUSE I KNOW YOU GONNA WIN ANY WAY :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 03:39 PM~8590409
> *:yes: :biggrin: what he really needs to finish is this caddy unless he got rid of it :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


NO, I STILL HAVE AND I WAS WAITING FOR FREE TIME TO PAINT IT. BUT I'M PUTTING IT ASIDE FOR THE CHALLENGE.... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 19 2007, 10:45 PM~8593452
> *NO, I STILL HAVE AND I WAS WAITING FOR FREE TIME TO PAINT IT. BUT I'M PUTTING IT ASIDE FOR THE CHALLENGE.... :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 03:31 PM~8590361
> *I seen whatever builds he has left on his site but I never seen build anything since i first came into this forum
> *


THE BUILTS ON MY SITE UNDER BUILTS ARE NOT MINE. CHECK MINE OUT UNDER MY THREAD.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=353189&hl=


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

what flower paint u usin on this one :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 09:49 PM~8593492
> *what flower paint u usin on this one :roflmao:
> *


???????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

part of my stash.....










my arsenal of paints....










and my expensive ass state of the art spraybooth....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 20 2007, 02:00 AM~8593587
> *???????
> *


oldskoo uses flower paint from the flower section at his hobby store


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 02:00 AM~8593595
> *my arsenal of paints....
> 
> 
> ...


you see the big pink can :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 08:01 PM~8593600
> *oldskoo uses flower paint from the flower section at his hobby store
> *


you're just a fool ain't ya.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:01 PM~8593600
> *oldskoo uses flower paint from the flower section at his hobby store
> *


OH, I MAY USE MY PASTELS THAN....... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 10:00 PM~8593595
> *part of my stash.....
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT EFFECT DO YOU GET FROM THE RIGHT GUARD?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

use whatevr u want..... i got that paint for some variety in color..... u would understand but didi (mr hodge podge) don't build shit.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 02:02 AM~8593613
> *you're just a fool ain't ya.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 03:22 PM~8590961
> *hey lets keep trash talkin outta here.... ok DOGGY? i just want a good challenge....
> *


if u just wanna clown forget it...... thought u were a better man than that.... guess i was wrong... no better than monteman...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you can go back to sellin shit....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 02:09 AM~8593661
> *you can go back to sellin shit....
> *


who u talkin to :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

BETO


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 19 2007, 10:27 PM~8593273
> *RULES, RULES, MODEL, MODEL, TIME, TIME
> *


Hehehe...that pic is cool...talkin' about intimidating the opponent! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WHO ME? JUST HAVING FUN. YOU CALLED ME OUT. I WANT TO MAKE IT LIKE A REAL MATCH AND HAVE FUN. WHAT FUN IS IT WITHOUT A LITTLE CLOWNIN. I AM NOT GOING TO BACK OUT. THAT I AM IS A GOOD PERSON. I WILL STILL ACCEPT YOUR CHALLENGE.

STILL WAITING FOR MODEL, DATELINES, AND OTHER. YOUR CHALLENGE YOU CALL. LET'S HAVE FUN AND GET READY TO RUMBLE,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 19 2007, 07:27 PM~8593273
> *RULES, RULES, MODEL, MODEL, TIME, TIME
> *



just proving my point...... looks like the booth or airbrush never been used..... how much u selling it for?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i say for this build off.. just do liek a street hopper car.. if ur doin patterns, do mild patterns, nothin crazy, since beto has more stuff to pull more patterns off with or w/e and paints.. and just make it a 2 week 2 month build off.. and remember to keep it fun and just finish.. i think that would be a pretty good start for this


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

exactly.... i been serious since i posted this.... if i wasn't i wouldn't have posted it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I AM READY!!!!!!!!!!!! OH THE BOOTH AND AIRBRUSH ARE NEW. JUST BOUGHT A NEW HOUSE AND BOUGHT EVERYTHING KNEW. CADDIONLY AND 408MODELS WERE HERE TODAY TO HELP ME GET IT ALL READY. IT'S FUNNY CAUSE WE DID TALK ABOUT CHALLENGES.










I JUST ORDERED THE AIRBRUSH TO TRY THE PRODUCT I SELL. LET ME KNOW I'LL HOOK YOU UP FOR THE CHALLENGE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i don't need to act like i'm better than anyone.... thats why i even posted my busted ass cardboard box booth....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks for the offer but i need a compressor....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 02:22 AM~8593760
> *thanks for the offer but i need a compressor....
> *


theres a dude thats got a full airbrush setup, with the compressor brand new for a good price. ill try to find the link for you so u can check it out.. has it all to get started with


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

shippin to hawaii is expensive..... u guys on the continent get free shipping for a lot of shit....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 10:22 PM~8593760
> *thanks for the offer but i need a compressor....
> *


LOOK ON MY SITE AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU LIKE. I'LL HOOK YOU UP ON PRICE. 

I WORK HARD TO BE WHERE I'M AT. I USED TO PAINT WITH FINGERNAIL POLISH WHEN I FIRST STARTED BUILDING. MY ALLOWANCE WITH $.50 A WEEK, WOULD TAKE ME 3 WEEKS TO GET ONLY A MODEL. STOLE MY SISTER NAIL POLISH AND PAINTED MY CARS AND ENTERED THEM IN SHOWS AND PEOPLE WOULD LAUGH. BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS KOOL TO ENTER. SO YES I LIKE TO SHOW OFF WHAT I HAVE NOW. NOT TO SHOW I'M BETTER BUT TO SHOW THAT I MADE IT.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres one, alittle high
http://www.rcuniverse.com/market/item.cfm?itemId=312386

heres a setup, for 100 bucks
http://www.rcuniverse.com/market/item.cfm?itemId=313131

cant find the new one.. gotta look more


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 02:27 AM~8593795
> *shippin to hawaii is expensive..... u guys on the continent get free shipping for a lot of shit....
> *


cuz we gotta swim ur shit over there :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll see what i can come up with using my simple rattle cans.... not a real win-lose contest anyway....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 02:32 AM~8593819
> *i'll see what i can come up with using my simple rattle cans.... not a real win-lose contest anyway....
> *


its all for fun bro..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hno: ninjas watching....

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I ALSO CARRY THIS ONE, LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:33 PM~8593828
> *its all for fun bro..
> *


BETO WILL SUPPLY PRIZE j/k


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

if i were to get an airbrush i would have to learn it first.... mixing paints and stuff... pressure settings.... u kno the whole deal...

rattle can i just wipe the tip and put it away


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 20 2007, 02:36 AM~8593850
> *BETO WILL SUPPLY PRIZE  j/k
> *


:happysad:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 02:37 AM~8593854
> *if i were to get an airbrush i would have to learn it first.... mixing paints and stuff... pressure settings.... u kno the whole deal...
> 
> rattle can i just wipe the tip and put it away
> *


 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 10:37 PM~8593854
> *if i were to get an airbrush i would have to learn it first.... mixing paints and stuff... pressure settings.... u kno the whole deal...
> 
> rattle can i just wipe the tip and put it away
> *


IT WOULD BE GOOD START.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gimme an idea what u wanna build.... just clean street stuff... no radical mods... no chromed out shit unless u hook me up with some too :scrutinize:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 08:39 PM~8593863
> *:0
> *


u want milfintraining to lick it too? she done enough.... :0 :0 

j/k bro..... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 02:41 AM~8593880
> *u want milfintraining to lick it too? she done enough....  :0  :0
> 
> j/k bro.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 19 2007, 06:22 PM~8590961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




breaking your own rules.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 08:41 PM~8593880
> *u want milfintraining to lick it too? she done enough....  :0  :0
> 
> j/k bro.....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

STREET
NO MODS (KOOL)
NO DETAIL UNDIES
PLAIN AND SIMPLE

WHAT CAR?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 20 2007, 02:52 AM~8593932
> *STREET
> NO MODS (KOOL)
> NO DETAIL UNDIES
> ...


prolly better off just doin in between years for the car.. easier and nice to see 2 different goin on in a build off


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what u mean no detail undies? lol no chrome don't mean no detail....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 10:54 PM~8593945
> *what u mean no detail undies? lol no chrome don't mean no detail....
> *


I MEAN LIKE BRAKE LINES SPECIAL CHROME ETC.... YOU CAN PUT IT BUT DOES NOT COUNT TOWARDS CHALLENGE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OH WHEN DOES IT START? AND WHEN DOES IT END?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

post pics tomorrow? one month? opening trunk?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck to both, looking forward to a great buildoff.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 08:52 PM~8592863
> *hno:  hno:  i feel like a little kid that just pulled on the bulldog's tail......  :roflmao:
> what u feel like building?
> 
> ...


NO MODS. IF YOU CHOOSE TO YOU CAN HAVE A OPENED TRUNK.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well i'd just have it open stock like the revell 63 or 64 kits.... kno what i mean? but thats as far as we'll go.... quick stuff... not too complicated....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 11:12 PM~8594021
> *well i'd just have it open stock like the revell 63 or 64 kits.... kno what i mean? but thats as far as we'll go.... quick stuff... not too complicated....
> *


KOOL. CHALLENGE IS ON :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

i never thought rollin would call out beto :0 :0 :0 this sould be interesting


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

KOOL. CHALLENGE IS ON :biggrin:

orale primooo :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what about the wires


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LETS GET IT ON :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

its on an good luck to both


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

good luck to both of you, have fun, and remember, it's all in fun and games...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any idea what car u wanna do beto?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 07:18 PM~8601382
> *any idea what car u wanna do beto?
> *



'65 RIVIERA JUST STARTED THE BASE COAT PICTURES COMING.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool bro.... i used to have a real 64.... miss the damn thing... u wanna have a theme? like 70's or something? or whatever?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 08:30 PM~8601516
> *cool bro.... i used to have a real 64.... miss the damn thing... u wanna have a theme? like 70's or something? or whatever?
> *


that would sound good :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LATE 70's SOUNDS KOOL, EARLY 80's THAT'S WHEN THE KOOL KANDIES, GHOST PATTERNS, MARBLIZING AND FLAKE WAS REALLY STARTED HITTING THE SHOW CIRCUITS.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good beto


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok.... i think i'll do a 65 impala.... pics in a few....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey beto can u get some pics of the stock wheelbacks that come with the 65 u building? the ones with the fins.... i got a set i'm willin to give hearsedriver for his build if he wants it but i don't got a good camera right now....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 20 2007, 11:42 PM~8601719
> *LATE 70's SOUNDS KOOL, EARLY 80's THAT'S WHEN THE KOOL KANDIES, GHOST PATTERNS, MARBLIZING AND FLAKE WAS REALLY STARTED HITTING THE SHOW CIRCUITS.
> 
> 
> ...


u get u one of them nissans?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

with all your whoring u never noticed it before???


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 21 2007, 12:25 AM~8602197
> *with all your whoring u never noticed it before???
> *


i dont remember him sayin he got one, did he?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he's posted it before..... i think in the 1/18 scale thread....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 21 2007, 12:35 AM~8602319
> *he's posted it before..... i think in the 1/18 scale thread....
> *


cant remember if i seen it posted.. i just cant see beto rollin a nissan :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 08:38 PM~8602330
> *cant remember if i seen it posted.. i just cant see beto rollin a nissan  :cheesy:
> *


WHY NOT HOMIE, I WEAR A SUIT TO WORK EVERYDAY, AND DRIVE A 350Z. TRADED THE MERCEDES IN. DID NOT LIKE THE WAY THE CEDES HANDLED. CHECK OUT MY WEBSITE FIRST PAGE I'M NEXT TO MY Z....IT'z A GREAT CAR.

http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 20 2007, 08:42 PM~8601719
> *LATE 70's SOUNDS KOOL, EARLY 80's THAT'S WHEN THE KOOL KANDIES, GHOST PATTERNS, MARBLIZING AND FLAKE WAS REALLY STARTED HITTING THE SHOW CIRCUITS.
> 
> 
> ...




chale primo looking gooddd :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

JUST GOT SOME TAPING DONE, WILL FINISH TAPING TOMORROW AND SHOT 2nd BASE COAT. PIC TOMORROW AFTER WORK.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good primo.....call me sometime foolio!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 21 2007, 12:58 AM~8602482
> *WHY NOT HOMIE, I WEAR A SUIT TO WORK EVERYDAY, AND DRIVE A 350Z. TRADED THE MERCEDES IN. DID NOT LIKE THE WAY THE CEDES  HANDLED. CHECK OUT MY WEBSITE FIRST PAGE I'M NEXT TO MY Z....IT'z A GREAT CAR.
> 
> http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/
> *


i dont know why i cant see u in one.. i could see you more in a mercedes than a little 2 door nissan.. them nissans are sweet tho..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 10:46 PM~8602964
> *i dont know why i cant see u in one.. i could see you more in a mercedes than a little 2 door nissan.. them nissans are sweet tho..
> *


I'd like to roll some kind of new car some day. but i'll stick to classics


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 20 2007, 10:58 PM~8602482
> *WHY NOT HOMIE, I WEAR A SUIT TO WORK EVERYDAY, AND DRIVE A 350Z. TRADED THE MERCEDES IN. DID NOT LIKE THE WAY THE CEDES  HANDLED. CHECK OUT MY WEBSITE FIRST PAGE I'M NEXT TO MY Z....IT'z A GREAT CAR.
> 
> http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/
> *



Damn bro nice ride!! those cars are pretty low to the ground, and the roof line is real short!! but, homie your about as tall as the car!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 21 2007, 08:30 AM~8604725
> *Damn bro nice ride!! those cars are pretty low to the ground, and the roof line is real short!! but, homie your about as tall as the car!!  :biggrin:
> *


shorty caca :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 21 2007, 11:30 AM~8604725
> *Damn bro nice ride!! those cars are pretty low to the ground, and the roof line is real short!! but, homie your about as tall as the car!!  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: you went all teh way to say how low it was and how low the roof line is, than say hes about as tall as it.. :roflmao: 
(i wish i was a little bit taller, wish i was a baller... u remeber that dumb song from years ago, lol )


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 01:08 PM~8605998
> *:roflmao: you went all teh way to say how low it was and how low the roof line is, than say hes about as tall as it.. :roflmao:
> (i wish i was a little bit taller, wish i was a baller... u remeber that dumb song from years ago, lol )
> *



Yup i member that song ! Wasn't your favorate part  ** WISH I HAD GIRL ! IF I DID I WOULD CALL HER ** :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2007, 03:21 PM~8606767
> *Yup  i  member    that    song  !    Wasn't  your  favorate  part     ** WISH  I  HAD  GIRL  ! IF  I  DID  I  WOULD  CALL HER  ** :biggrin:
> *


got one.. but wont go there, dont want to get you droolin anymore


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HERE'S WHERE I'M AT WITH TAPING, WILL CHANGE A FEW LINES ON ROOF, ROLLINOLDSKOO THANKS FOR THE CHALLENGE....I'M ON A MISSION..... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Aug 21 2007, 08:40 PM~8611840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this like Mission Impossible :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> <span style=\'color:red\'>YOU AINT LIEING :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

prolly 1/16th and 1/8th or is it smaller than that.. the thing tape look pretty thin


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, Beto putting the tape down!! :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 07:49 PM~8611958
> *prolly 1/16th and 1/8th or is it smaller than that.. the thing tape look pretty thin
> *


YES AND NO, I AM USING FOR THE LARGE TAPE 1/16th, FOR THE MEDIUM TAPE I AM USING 1/32th AND FOR THE HAIR THIN TAPE I AM USING .010th, I ALSO USE 3/32th AND 1/64th. BUT NOT ON THIS CAR. I AM SAVING THOSE FOR MY FUTURE CARS. AT THE MOMENT I AM TRYING TO GET AN ACCOUNT WITH THE TAPE PLACE. IT WILL BE A MY WEBSITE FOR SALE.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 21 2007, 08:59 PM~8612085
> *YES AND NO, I AM USING FOR THE LARGE TAPE 1/16th, FOR THE MEDIUM TAPE I AM USING 1/32th AND FOR THE HAIR THIN TAPE I AM USING .010th, I ALSO USE 3/32th AND 1/64th. BUT NOT ON THIS CAR. I AM SAVING THOSE FOR MY FUTURE CARS. AT THE MOMENT I AM TRYING TO GET AN ACCOUNT WITH THE TAPE PLACE. IT WILL BE A MY WEBSITE FOR SALE.
> *


 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OH BTW TO MAKE IT FAIR I STARTED AND WILL FINISH WITH RATTLE CANS. JUST GOT BACK FROM WALMART PICKING UP SOME BASES AND KANDIES. I PROMISED CADDIONLY AND 408MODELS I WOULDN'T START USING THE AZTEK AIRBRUSHES UNTIL SUNDAY WHEN WE CAN TEST THEM OUT AND SEE HOW THEY WORK.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

no problem bro.... this is exactly what i wanted to see...... awesome work man.... i didn't get started yet... spent the day fixin my 1:1 87 regal so i can daily drive it again since i smashed my burb.... and thanks for showin the rest of the guys here u don't NEED an airbrush.... they're nice but can do good without them...... 




> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 21 2007, 05:40 PM~8611840
> *HERE'S WHERE I'M AT WITH TAPING, WILL CHANGE A FEW LINES ON ROOF, ROLLINOLDSKOO THANKS FOR THE CHALLENGE....I'M ON A MISSION..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Beto, that it is one sick piece of work!! Can't wait to see it painted!!

What brand of tape your using? I need to buy some this week for my large scale ride.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

X-2 dam they just woke up a giant. i think they don't member you an O.G.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 21 2007, 09:04 PM~8613613
> *X-2 dam they just woke up a giant.  i think they don't member you an O.G.
> *


thats exactly what i had in mind big homie.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OKAY IT'S 1AM AND THIS IS WHAT I'VE DONE FOR THE NIGHT. GOOD THING IS I START WORK AT 10AM LATER TODAY. NOT SURE WHAT KOLOR TO GO WITH YET, RED OR ORANGE KANDY. THE MARBLIZER I DID BY HAND. MAN THAT WAS MESSY, BUT I DID NOT USE AN AIRBRUSH AS PROMISED.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

goddamn looks sick!!! cant wait till u get that tape in your website ima make u run out! :biggrin: 


u gonna candy over this one?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

That is some great work can't wait to see this and rollin's buid off finished!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 


Olskool done rattled the wrong dogg cage. :biggrin: 

Looks killer so far beto!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 22 2007, 12:08 AM~8613810
> *goddamn looks sick!!! cant wait till u get that tape in your website ima make u run out! :biggrin:
> u gonna candy over this one?
> *


YES ZACK, NOT SURE WHAT KOLOR YET RED OR ORANGE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR COMMENTS


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 cant wait to see what rollin is gonna make a comeback with :0 nice buildoff sofar guys!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 22 2007, 12:13 AM~8613825
> *:0 cant wait to see what rollin is gonna make a comeback with :0 nice buildoff sofar guys!
> *


YEAH, I'M WAITING ALSO. BUT I STILL CAN ADD IF NEED TOO. "SIMPLE AND CLEAN BUILD OFF"


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: THATS A BEAUTIFUL SITE RIGHT THEIR BETO :biggrin: .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

beto its good to see you bilding something... good work


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ROLLINOLDSKOO WERE IS YOU!!!!!
WANT TO SEE SOME WORK......
LET ME KNOW IF YOUR STILL IN......... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:wow: :wow: 
I want some tapes too :angry: 

Looking good beto. Go M.C.B.A.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm still in.... didn't even open the bag yet in the kit.... been workin a few extra hours more than the past weeks but it don't take long to whip out some paint.... just gotta have the right time and weather....


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: 
waiting


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok, i'm home early today... gonna get this damn thing started... don't got the good camera back yet but off to the races i go....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

beto got a head start but here i go....



















got the primer down clean....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok base down....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Beto, that Rivi is lookin' killer!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Lookin good, rollin, keep it up, best of luck in the build off to the both of you, remember, this is fro fun.......


keep it up both of you!
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 23 2007, 05:54 PM~8627915
> *ok base down....
> 
> *




AND THEN???? :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

bling bling :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u kno i ain't gonna lay down and get run over....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OKAY, JUST SHOT THE KANDIE PAINT OVER THE RIVI TONITE. ONLY THING IS I LEFT MY CAM AT WORK TODAY. NEXT I WILL START ON THE INTERIOR. I WILL POST PICS SOON :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ROLLIN!!! I'M READY TO POST PICS OF CAR PAINTED, LET'S GET A PEEK AT WERE YOUR AT WITH YOUR '65!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

hno: hno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 24 2007, 07:41 PM~8635946
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 hno: hno: 

x2 hno: hno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ROLLINOLDSKOO WHERE ARE YOU!!!! WANT TO SEE SOME UP DATES. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.cc/uploader/

sometimes i have to open another window with it than place the link in it.. dunno why tho  and sometimes it just takes a minute to load, i usually leave mine open until i get off when its like that.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good Beto!! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 24 2007, 10:57 PM~8637157
> *Looks good Beto!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS J  , WANTED TO DO SOMETHING SIMPLE AND DIFFERENT. CAN'T WAIT TO START ON THE NEXT CAR. SHOOT ALMOST FORGOT I HAVE TO FINISH THIS ONE.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 25 2007, 12:39 AM~8636501
> *ROLLINOLDSKOO WHERE ARE YOU!!!! WANT TO SEE SOME UP DATES. :biggrin:
> *


he prolly wont be on much, because of this build off. his minds pretty set towards it, and puttin the regal back together so he has something to drive


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BETO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 That rivi looks bad ass beto


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 25 2007, 02:56 AM~8637707
> *he prolly wont be on much, because of this build off. his minds pretty set towards it, and puttin the regal back together so he has something to drive
> *


i'm glad somebody been paying attention.....thanks didi....

i got off early again today so i'll get some painting in....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'M OFF TODAY AND TOMORROW, I WILL TRY TO GET THIS FINISHED. WILL HAVE TO MISS THE SHOW IN ANAHEIM THIS WEEKEND. WANT TO GET STARTED ON THE NEXT CAR.


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey beto, lay down some of that invisible clear you got and throw em for a loop.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 25 2007, 12:13 PM~8639910
> *I'M OFF TODAY AND TOMORROW, I WILL TRY TO GET THIS FINISHED. WILL HAVE TO MISS THE SHOW IN ANAHEIM THIS WEEKEND. WANT TO GET STARTED ON THE NEXT CAR.
> *


thats cool.... glad i got you back in action.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got more paint down finally....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good old skoo :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

all hand cut tape....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 i like that :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dammit.... finished laying out that tape and went outside to see this....










started to rain while i was laying out the tape.... no more painting today unless the sun comes out strong....

i also noticed the windows were down on my regal.... had to run get my key and roll them up too.... :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

<span style='color:blue'>it look's like it want's to rain down here. it's cloudy outside.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn bro, where do you live? My side was raining hard earlier, but now it stopped.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pearl city area by LCC....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn that sucks about the regal homie. thats why i i always look at the sky before or after i get home, just to make sure their ain't a cloud in the sky cause i don't want my interior to get ruined cause i had it redone last year  . is that black wagon yours to cause it looks nice.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 25 2007, 04:11 PM~8640203
> *Damn bro, where do you live? My side was raining hard earlier, but now it stopped.....
> *




PARADISE......... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 25 2007, 01:14 PM~8640221
> *damn that sucks about the regal homie.  thats why i i always look at the sky before or after i get home, just to make sure their ain't a cloud in the sky cause i don't want my interior to get ruined cause i had it redone last year  .  is that black wagon yours to cause it looks nice.
> *


was nice hot and sunny when i got home... rain stuck up on me... i'm not too worried bout the guts on my regal... its worn and a bit torn up... just don't want water on the window switches and shit.... last i need is more problems.... :biggrin: 

yea thats my 67 buick wagon.... needs work.... i'll get to it some time....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 04:17 PM~8640236
> *was nice hot and sunny when i got home... rain stuck up on me... i'm not too worried bout the guts on my regal... its worn and a bit torn up... just don't want water on the window switches and shit.... last i need is more problems....  :biggrin:
> 
> yea thats my 67 buick wagon.... needs work.... i'll get to it some time....
> *


 :0 , the only thing i hate about having my windows down is having someone going through my car trying to find something to jack :biggrin: . yesterday someone went through my car the reason i knew was because my driver side door was locked :angry: and the only time i lock my doors is when i roll up my windows :biggrin: .


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HOT AS HECK HERE IN NOTHERN CALIFAS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this summer been a real hot one.... i been tryin to lose weight since may and i've gone down from about 295 to 263 now.... gonne try to see the 240's by the end of september..... haven't seen that in about 3 years...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 damn i should go to hawaii i've trying to lose weight since the 3rd grade :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just gotta focus bro.... i dropped 30 pounds in 3 months before..... best advice i can give you is to get a scale.... check your weight every morning when u wake up..... when u get home from school, before u go to bed.....

if u keep staring at it you will think about it before u grab that snack at the gas station or standin in line buyin groceries... if u gotta go somewhere within walking distance walk..... don't need to go jogging.... i never do... just be more active and watch the soda and snacks...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 04:42 PM~8640351
> *just gotta focus bro.... i dropped 30 pounds in 3 months before..... best advice i can give you is to get a scale.... check your weight every morning when u wake up..... when u get home from school, before u go to bed.....
> 
> if u keep staring at it you will think about it before u grab that snack at the gas station or standin in line buyin groceries... if u gotta go somewhere within walking distance walk..... don't need to go jogging.... i never do... just be more active and watch the soda and snacks...
> *


What about beer :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 04:42 PM~8640351
> *just gotta focus bro.... i dropped 30 pounds in 3 months before..... best advice i can give you is to get a scale.... check your weight every morning when u wake up..... when u get home from school, before u go to bed.....
> 
> if u keep staring at it you will think about it before u grab that snack at the gas station or standin in line buyin groceries... if u gotta go somewhere within walking distance walk..... don't need to go jogging.... i never do... just be more active and watch the soda and snacks...
> *


 :biggrin: i have a scale but i don't use cause every time i step on it, it says error


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 25 2007, 04:44 PM~8640362
> *What about beer  :biggrin:
> *


I heard of that diet but i hear it doesn't work but i you have to do it right :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Aug 25 2007, 01:44 PM~8640362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get one that won't...... trust me.... some of my homies here doin the same damn thing.... and we dropping the pounds....


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Beer is bad if you are trying to lose weight. Your body can't metabolize(spelling) fat if there is alcohol in your system. It will try to get rid of the toxic stuff first.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I STOP DRINKING DIET COKE, ALL I DRINK NOW IS WATER. I AM A DIABETIC TYPE 2 WITH HIGH BLOOD PREASURE, AT MY LAST CHECK UP MY PREASURE HAS GONE DOWN. AND MY SUGAR LEVEL IS LOW TOO. MUST TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF IF YOU WANT TO SEE THE FUTURE WITH THE KIDS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 25 2007, 03:10 PM~8640675
> *I STOP DRINKING DIET COKE, ALL I DRINK NOW IS WATER. I AM A DIABETIC TYPE 2 WITH HIGH BLOOD PREASURE, AT MY LAST CHECK UP MY PREASURE HAS GONE DOWN. AND MY SUGAR LEVEL IS LOW TOO. MUST TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF IF YOU WANT TO SEE THE FUTURE WITH THE KIDS.
> *


exactly... i was on blood pressure meds for a while... glad to not need them anymore.... diet soda isn't really any better than regular... u just adding chemicals instead of real sugar that your body can actually burn....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i gone up 15 pounds i used to weigh 180 but now im 195 =[


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Getting off topic lets see some damn progress


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

lets move our convosation to randum shit cause right now i want to see progress


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's my progress.... tried spraying the damn thing cuz i didn't wanna leave the tape on too long.... messed up anyway.... the paint i sprayed made the yellow let go of the base so when i pulled the tape.... well picture shows...










back to the drawing board.....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn maybe because of the rain yall had earlier


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

or the shitty HOK over Tamiya...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PAINTED SPOKES BLACK WITH MARBLE KANDI GREEN. KEPT THE RIMS CHROME. I DID NOT KNOW THAT THE PEGSUS #1113 DEEP DISH ARE A 2 PIECE RIM. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

INTERIOR NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerry (Jul 9, 2007)

Rims and the car look nice.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 08:24 PM~8641298
> *or the shitty HOK over Tamiya...
> *


could be. thats why i use the same paint


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh and the wheels look killer Beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I WAS THINKING OF PAINTING THE RIMS BLACK YES/NO DON'T KNOW I MAY TRY IT.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

do a light green like the striping, bring some color out


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 25 2007, 08:51 PM~8641831
> *do a light green like the striping, bring some color out
> *


PICTURE IS NOT DOING JUSTICE, THE CAR LOOKS WAY DIFFERENT I LIVE THAN IN PICTURE. MIGHT CHANGE AND USE DIFFERENT CAM.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 26 2007, 12:55 AM~8641855
> *PICTURE IS NOT DOING JUSTICE, THE CAR LOOKS WAY DIFFERENT I LIVE THAN IN PICTURE. MIGHT CHANGE AND USE DIFFERENT CAM.
> *


maybe a white backgroundw ould brighten it up, cuz the wheels and paint looks dark but the stripes look bright, and hard to tell kinda.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd say no to painting the wheel leave it chrome


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 26 2007, 01:00 AM~8641890
> *I'd say no to painting the wheel leave it chrome
> *


i think a light green to match the striped would look nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 25 2007, 07:00 PM~8641890
> *I'd say no to painting the wheel leave it chrome
> *


i wasn't gonna say anything but colored spokes aren't real old school.... up to you tho... this never really had a set rules and there's no prize involved.... i already got what i really wanted.... to see beto build again.... doesn't mean i'm out or anything... still gonna work on my 65...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 25 2007, 10:02 PM~8641906
> *i think a light green to match the striped would look nice
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 09:03 PM~8641911
> *i wasn't gonna say anything but colored spokes aren't real old school.... up to you tho... this never really had a set rules and there's no prize involved.... i already got what i really wanted.... to see beto build again.... doesn't mean i'm out or anything... still gonna work on my 65...
> *


TRUE, TRUE, I WILL POST WITH CHROME WHEELS. BUT I LIKE THE WAY THESE CAME OUT. I WILL REPLACE THEM BACK AFTER THE CHALLENGE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 25 2007, 08:59 PM~8641881
> *maybe a white backgroundw ould brighten it up, cuz the wheels and paint looks dark but the stripes look bright, and hard to tell kinda.
> *


TRUE, BUT THE CONCEPT IS BLACK BASE WITH A KANDIE GREEN OVER SILVER BASE. I WILL TRY THE WHITE BACKGROUND AND SEE IF ITS MAKES A DIFFERENCE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 25 2007, 07:07 PM~8641931
> *TRUE, TRUE, I WILL POST WITH CHROME WHEELS. BUT I LIKE THE WAY THESE CAME OUT. I WILL REPLACE THEM BACK AFTER THE CHALLENGE.
> *



its ok man... looks good on those wheels....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice nice beto liking that :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 25 2007, 09:45 PM~8641788
> *I WAS THINKING OF PAINTING THE RIMS BLACK  YES/NO DON'T KNOW I MAY TRY IT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 the wheels look good beto i like the paint job on the car....


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Excellent paint and pattern work Beto, can't wait to see what you do to the interior.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like Betos done :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> Damn that looks clean :thumbsup: Looks like your done too :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

clean :biggrin: as usual,looks bad ass beto :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 looks even more old school beto :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

pics look better beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OLDSKOO ANY UPDATES HOMIE?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: vengence,* BIGKILLA503*

nice seeing you in here killa,

look in the all out buildoff on page 99 and you will see what im building,since i cant work on blue at my home,





yo beto just do every other spoke in green homie,that would make it stand out nice,and CHROME DISH HOMIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wow.... this thing fell back to the third page..... i'm finally gettin more work in on it..... cleaned up and in primer again....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok this is working a HELL of a lot better..... goin with the same basic scheme i had in mind form the start.... different approach with all Duplicolor.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Very nice skoo!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got one side started.... but ran out of sunlight....










to be continued tomorrow.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good homiez!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

lookin good old skoo  . and that lindberg monte on ebay looked nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got more done.... pics in a moment.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok now the roof, trunk and passenger side are done.... driver side and hood next....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how u guys like it?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looks klean


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 looks good


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 2 2007, 06:05 PM~8697696
> *:0 looks good
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

any updates beto :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 2 2007, 04:16 PM~8698297
> *any updates beto :biggrin:
> *


i dunno where he at but i got more work in today....










gonna go spray the other side right now......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok here's more progress.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 2 2007, 09:19 PM~8699145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin hella nice


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, I like that color combo!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOOKS NICE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

first mockup.... on cragars with 5.20s......


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 2 2007, 09:49 PM~8699374
> *first mockup.... on cragars with 5.20s......
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Coming along good olskoo.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks clean...you need to"THROW SOME SUPREMES ON DAT' BITCH!"


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good bro but yeah, throw sum supremes w/ 5.20s on it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok here's three options....

cragars...










supremes...










gold wires with fatties...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

both builds lookin great---beto good to see you paintin again, paintwork looks flawless as always im glad to have 4-5 of your rides


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SUPREMES LOOK BETTER


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

im likin the golds, matches the paint better imo


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

supremes :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok.... supremes it is....










God i love this color.... i'm gonna dig out another car to paint this color tomorrow....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 3 2007, 12:05 AM~8700569
> *SUPREMES LOOK BETTER
> *


X2!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

busting out the flower power....  using this color for the guts....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2007, 08:35 PM~8705280
> *busting out the flower power....     using this color for the guts....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ORDER SOME GOLD SUPREMS AND U WILL BE STRAIGHT!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hehe.... hope the color gonna look right.... if not i'll paint up another interior...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i like that color
i have a pair of gold blvds


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 3 2007, 06:13 PM~8707471
> *i like that color
> i have a pair of gold blvds
> *


aren't those cragars..... :scrutinize:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Looking Good bro....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2007, 09:16 PM~8707515
> *aren't those cragars.....  :scrutinize:
> *



Get Em And Throw Some 5.20's On Em!!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 4 2007, 01:34 AM~8709258
> *Get Em And Throw Some 5.20's On Em!!!
> *


x2 those do look better


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

did some stripes on the roof and trunk.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got the roof, trunk and one side done....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got the other side striped and laid on a coat of clear to protect the stripes.....


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thats f~~kin nice rollin :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got the chassis, hood, and a bunch more other parts in primer now.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got a little more done....


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2007, 12:43 AM~8700448
> *ok here's three options....
> 
> cragars...
> ...


supremes all the way homie........  
car looking bad ass.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got a hell of a lot done today..... gonna put together the motor and suspension tonight.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's a quick mockup of the stance.... you can see how smooth the roof is coming out.... i wetsanded and gave it a second coat.... gonna foil this and my 61 vert tonight hopefully....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 damn bro, thats prolly ur best built that ive seen sl far..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

dat ride is sweet. keep it up!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN OL SKOOL!!!!! Thats fuckin sick bro! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lookiin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2007, 03:44 PM~8746984
> *got the other side striped and laid on a coat of clear to protect the stripes.....
> 
> 
> ...


Look TIGHT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2007, 03:44 PM~8746984
> *got the other side striped and laid on a coat of clear to protect the stripes.....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 25 2007, 09:45 PM~8641788
> *I WAS THINKING OF PAINTING THE RIMS BLACK  YES/NO DON'T KNOW I MAY TRY IT.
> 
> 
> ...


THE RIVI IS LOOKING GOOD PRIMO...HOW WOULD IT LOOK WITH ALL CHROME.?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks for the comps homies.... i got better pics earlier tonight.... went to visit homie Time Machine to kick his ass for not building shit.... i'll post them tomorrow..... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 9 2007, 11:24 PM~8755923
> *PRIMO, WHAT YOU THINK CHROME OR MARBLE?*


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i know you didnt ask me but.....

CHROME!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 10 2007, 10:16 AM~8757507
> *i know you didnt ask me but.....
> 
> CHROME!
> *



X2


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 01:54 AM~8756264
> *thanks for the comps homies.... i got better pics earlier tonight.... went to visit homie Time Machine to kick his ass for not building shit.... i'll post them tomorrow.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Damn...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks real nice so far beto.... and RO.... both CLEAN!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

rollinoldskoo looking good homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok here's some much needed and much better pics of my 65..... thanks to my homie Time Machine for taking the pics for me....














































this fukker is almost done....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:00 PM~8593972
> *post pics tomorrow? one month? opening trunk?
> *


not much time left.... i gotta wrap this one up before i'm late..... hno: hno:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

thats a bad ass ride.....homie
I really like the paint job.


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 07:10 PM~8759852
> *ok here's some much needed and much better pics of my 65..... thanks to my homie Time Machine for taking the pics for me....
> 
> 
> ...


 i love it, it so og!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thats tight oldskoo


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's a few more pics....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That looks sick.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

AuRyTe, looking GOOD Rollin. Did you get my IM? I lost the IM w/you number, but left you mine. LMK homie..... Gonz


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 08:33 PM~8762061
> *here's a few more pics....
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: DAMN boo-ta-full


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

f$%k rollin why u gotz 2 make it so pretty, im lovin that sooooooooooooo much :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gimme your 4-door box.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 12:58 AM~8762924
> *gimme your 4-door box....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: 4 door box


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i assume you want it so you can put this car in it when its finished :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN oldschool that shit is lookin HHHOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

A TRUE NINER FAN...............GO 49ERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT FUCKER IS LOOKING TITS ROLLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i never thought about that but when i actually was into football i was a 49ers fan....





> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 11 2007, 05:12 AM~8765115
> *A TRUE NINER FAN...............GO 49ERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT i'm running out of time..... u got foil on your riviera yet beto?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO OLD SKOO....THAT SHIT IS OFF THE ROCKERS MANG! LOOKIN SICK!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

motor will be done tonight.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2007, 08:36 PM~8799666
> *motor will be done tonight.....
> 
> 
> ...



OH I THOUGHT NOTHING OPENED JUST SIMPLE. I HAVE NO TIME FOR THE MOTOR. I DID GET SOME FOIL DONE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

its ok... the challenge was over before i started..... i just wanted you to build again.... that was the real challenge.... and the other part was for me to actually finish it up... i'm going for the show winner at the hobby shop show here so i'll go the whole 9 yards.... i'll make future updates in my topic

 

thanks for being an inspiration to us all and helping the hobby stay alive


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANK YOU AND AS ALWAYS IT A PLEASURE TO HELP THE L.I.L. HOMIES OUT.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Rollin that 65 is muy chingon vato puro old school and i love it.

Beto that rivi came out chingon to homie and i also love it.

If I had to vote who would win this my pick would be RO's 65'.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

RO, looking REAL good, keep us updated..

BETO.... finish it.... cuz it looks clean!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 16 2007, 06:02 AM~8800725
> *RO, looking REAL good, keep us updated..
> 
> BETO.... finish it.... cuz it looks clean!!!!
> *


I DID WITH FOIL NEW RIMS LAKES PIPES AND ALL. I TRY TAKING PICS LAST NIGHT BUT CAM NOT DOING JUSTICE. I WILL TRY AGAIN TONIGHT.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 16 2007, 11:00 AM~8800857
> *I DID WITH FOIL NEW RIMS LAKES PIPES AND ALL. I TRY TAKING PICS LAST NIGHT BUT CAM NOT DOING JUSTICE. I WILL TRY AGAIN TONIGHT.
> *


maybe thats ur problem, take the shit outside and snap pics in the DAYLIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 01:27 PM~8802257
> *maybe thats ur problem, take the shit outside and snap pics in the DAYLIGHT!  :biggrin:
> *


DUDE, I DO WORK. NOT LUCKY LIKE SOME OF YOU WHO HAVE THE WHOLE DAY OFF TO DO SHIT. :biggrin: I'M AT WORK RIGHT NOW. NOT OFF TILL FRIDAY OR SO........


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 16 2007, 08:19 PM~8803075
> *DUDE, I DO WORK. NOT LUCKY LIKE SOME OF YOU WHO HAVE THE WHOLE DAY OFF TO DO SHIT. :biggrin:  I'M AT WORK RIGHT NOW. NOT OFF TILL FRIDAY OR SO........
> *


 :biggrin: i figured u worked, drivin one of the best nissan sport cars ever built  and buyin everything up for sale on here, lol :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

damn, just got home and tried the shots again, guest I will wait for daylight. :biggrin: or the settings on my cam are not right. :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 06:18 PM~8804105
> *:biggrin:  i figured u worked, drivin one of the best nissan sport cars ever built    and buyin everything up for sale on here, lol  :cheesy:
> *


KINDA BACKED OFF ON THAT, GOT PM'd TO MANY TIMES MY ANGRY NON BUYERS :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OKAY HERE'S MY FINISHED RIVI "EL MATRIX"


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really nice shop you got there.......
that riviera came out nice.

Where did you get the laker pipes from?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is clean homie I like the lakeside pipes on it :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

beto that shop is the SHIT homie!! Rivi looks badass too. :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:0 

Nicee!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LAKES PIPES CAME FROM THE NEW MERC. I REALLY LIKE THE LAKES PIPES ON OLDER CARS...........FLASHBACKS......I'M LOOKING FOR DAISY RIMS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Build looks nice BETO ! And the little details your adding to the new shop are lookin good also !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2007, 05:43 PM~8827927
> *Build  looks  nice  BETO !  And  the  little  details  your  adding  to  the  new  shop    are  lookin  good  also !
> *


Thanks guys. It will be ready for the NNL 2008 in Santa Clara, Calif.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey man i thought the challenge thing was done with..... i didn't get to finish up cuz i thought i was just shooting for the sept. 30th show here in hawaii... i started adding extra engine detail and stuff.... 

oh well your rivi looks real good.... and you beat me to the punch with them lake pipes.... i have a set from the custom 59 impala kit i was gonna throw on....

i'll post up the pics when i wrap it up.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KOOL, THANK YOU. I WANTED TO SHOW MY FINISHED "EL MATRIX"


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE SHOP AND RIVI R LOOKING GOOD PRIMO...  I LOOKED ALL OVER FOR SOME DAISY RIMS BUT I COULDN'T FIND THEM , HOW ABOUT SOME BABY MOON'S?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2007, 02:26 AM~8829985
> *THE SHOP AND RIVI R LOOKING GOOD PRIMO...  I LOOKED ALL OVER FOR SOME DAISY RIMS BUT I COULDN'T FIND THEM , HOW ABOUT SOME BABY MOON'S?
> 
> 
> ...


should have sent that pic through pm, cuz now bodine will be creamin hisself knowin u got them :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 19 2007, 01:41 PM~8827024
> *LAKES PIPES CAME FROM THE NEW MERC. I REALLY LIKE THE LAKES PIPES ON OLDER CARS...........FLASHBACKS......I'M LOOKING FOR DAISY RIMS.
> *


like in the old AMT 63 impala?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2007, 10:26 PM~8829985
> *THE SHOP AND RIVI R LOOKING GOOD PRIMO...  I LOOKED ALL OVER FOR SOME DAISY RIMS BUT I COULDN'T FIND THEM , HOW ABOUT SOME BABY MOON'S?
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS PRIMO, I LIKE THE MOONS TOO WITH THICK WHITE WALLS.
ROLLINOLDSKOO DO HAVE HAVE A PIC OF THE ONES THAT COME WITH THE TREY?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

they're somewhere between cragars and supremes... i'll get better pics when i get the camera again....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 01:21 AM~8830335
> *should have sent that pic through pm, cuz now bodine will be creamin hisself knowin u got them  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

So what ever happen with this?Who won?who didnt?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 11 2007, 09:12 AM~8765115
> *A TRUE NINER FAN...............GO 49ERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




sick


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2008, 04:45 PM~11319246
> *So what ever happen with this?Who won?who didnt?
> *


bastard


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 11 2008, 09:25 PM~11319764
> *bastard
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well beto finished his as a curbside and i kept going on it.... somewhat... ended up being one of my many projects  i sprayed 3 different interiors for this car until i got one i was happy with... still sitting almost done...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 11 2008, 09:45 PM~11319991
> *well beto finished his as a curbside and i kept going on it.... somewhat... ended up being one of my many projects  i sprayed 3 different interiors for this car until i got one i was happy with... still sitting almost done...
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

"I gotta have more cowbell!"


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 19 2007, 09:23 PM~8829560
> *KOOL, THANK YOU. I WANTED TO SHOW MY FINISHED </span><span style=\'color:green\'>"EL MATRIX"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 12 2008, 11:31 AM~11326098
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


didn't he sell it already too? :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2008, 07:48 PM~11329127
> *didn't he sell it already too?  :biggrin:
> *


NO, I'M KEEPING THIS ONE. IT WAS THE LAST ONE I DID. WHAT? REMATCH? JUST KIDDING, NO TIME RIGHT NOW TILL NORMA GETS BETTER.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 12 2008, 06:52 PM~11330092
> *NO, I'M KEEPING THIS ONE. IT WAS THE LAST ONE I DID. WHAT? REMATCH? JUST KIDDING, NO TIME RIGHT NOW TILL NORMA GETS BETTER.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 12 2008, 10:52 PM~11330092
> *NO, I'M KEEPING THIS ONE. IT WAS THE LAST ONE I DID. WHAT? REMATCH? JUST KIDDING, NO TIME RIGHT NOW TILL NORMA GETS BETTER.BUT WHEN SHE DOES.I"M WHOPPING YOUR ASS.
> *


 :0


----------

